# Nesting thrones...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Because it's important to recycle.


----------



## blulady (8 mo ago)

🤣🤣


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw that somewhere recently. I wondered, who has access to two urinals at the same time?


----------

